# Articles



## Hapkid0ist (Dec 1, 2006)

I have quite a few articles that I have found over the years. I love to give my students as much as I can to help in their martial development. So what I am going to do is share as many as I can here, some of which you may already know..

This is a sore topic to me. So many people seem to frown on a succesful studio, so I am posting this artice I ran accross. i hope you all enjoy.



> *Budo & Business: Dispelling A Myth . . .*
> 
> *by Gary Gabelhouse
> 
> ...


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome article, I think it should be mandatory reading for all instructors!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 1, 2006)

Excellent article.  Thanks for posting it here.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

